# plugin question



## keiththom (Dec 16, 2014)

I have NIK and Topaz and they are ran thru Lightroom.  Recently I joined the Photoshop CC plan.  Neither NIK or Topaz show up in Photoshop. I understand that there are two way to get then to show up - 1. Reinstall all my plugins and they will find photoshop upon installation.  
2- Copy my plugins and install them into photoshop CC.  

I am not quite sure how to go about this. Mostly because I can't seem to find the plugins themselves to copy and move. 

Has anyone here had this issue and worked thru it? 

thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm not sure there are two ways.  Just download and reinstall the products from the vendors and the install process will see both apps and install for both.


----------



## Jimmsp (Dec 16, 2014)

clee01l said:


> .... Just download and reinstall the products from the vendors and the install process will see both apps and install for both.



This is the best way, as I just did this myself. The latest version of Topaz is needed for the 64 bit Windows, as my older files did not load properly.  I can't speak for NIK, but probably the same.


----------



## keiththom (Dec 16, 2014)

OK - I'll do the reinstall option.  Thanks


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 16, 2014)

For Nik you do need to do a complete install as there are pieces that it inserts into the Photoshop directory structure to make it available to the application. Obviously it can't install those pieces if the application is not there. A re-install should not affect your existing LR installation or saved customizations. 

-louie


----------



## davidedric (Dec 16, 2014)

I just did this with Nik,  for the same reason.   I did have my original download files but they were out of date.   A request to Nik brought me the download link,  and everything went fine. 

Dave


----------



## HEGOM (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi, did anybody had problem with nick exposure 6  and lightroom?  When i run exposure 6 from lightroom, modify a picture and apply, exposure 6 tells me it cant write the new picture, because has no access to the original folder on disk! Every other nick plugins are working fine with the same folder. I dont understand why. Somebody please can help? Thank you


----------



## keiththom (Dec 25, 2014)

Neglected to report back with my issue.  I reinstalled Topaz and NIK and they all loaded correctly in my Photo-shop.  Topaz was easy because you just go to their website and download.  I had to email NIK to send my their most current files which they did in about 4 days.  Thanks all!


----------



## HEGOM (Dec 26, 2014)

For anybody with the same problem i had, i post here the solution, hoping it can be usefull. Problem was between nick exposure 6 and windows 8.1 64 bit. After editing an image (caming from lightroom editing session), program was unable to write down the finished image giving an error message inviting to check access authorization to the disk. I checked everything again and again and i was unable to find something wrong in my configuration. In short, i found that downloading the last version of exposure (the seventh) problem is solved. So if you note something wrong between your exposure 6 and your windows 8.1 64 bit system, now you know what is it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for sharing that Hegom!


----------



## HEGOM (Dec 27, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Thanks for sharing that Hegom!


  I know it looks like trivial, but i didnt exspected that ONLY exposure 6 were going crazy on 8.1. its a fortune there is exposure 7 now. who know how many people are asking themselves why 6 cant write on disk  happy to share, Victoria, if i can contribute. thanks


----------

